# Head light problem



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

1990 GXE
I just noticed that sometimes the drivers head light doesn't come on.
When it does, there is a noticeable delay.
Only the drivers side.
Brightness is fine.
Wiring or ground problem????
Suggestions


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

The rectangular shaped fuse box in the engine compartment.......the one located between the battery and fender........pop the lid off and check the fuse labeled "H/LAMP LH" maybe it's corroded and needs to be wiggled around a bit.

Maybe you have a bad bulb. Swap the bulbs left to right and right to left and see if the problem follows the bulb.

I don't think the problem would be a grounding issue. Typically when a headlight ground wire is severed or corroded, the bulb will not light up at all (or if it does light up it will be very dim). 

The fuse box gets power from the battery. The headlight power relay is plugged into the fuse box. When the relay sends power to the headlights, the power is routed thru two separate wires (beneath the power relay). The relay has 5 electrical terminals (prongs) on it. You can remove this relay and swap it with any other 5 prong relay to see if this eliminated the headlight situation (I doubt it will, though). 

Look along the wire harness, maybe a rat cas chewed a wire.

The next time you suspect the delayed headlight, use a probe tester to see if power is getting delayed before it's routed thru the H/LAMP LH fuse. To do this, use a probe tester to test for power at the actual fuse. The fuse has open "holes" at the top of them so you can touch the tip of a test probe to the electrical circuit.


----------



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

Turned out to be the bulb


----------

